# Hello, from Bellingham, WA



## AmandaLynn (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, my name is Amanda. I ordered my first T. Sinensis egg case recently. It arrived on March, 5 and just hatched on Wed., the 25th. It took almost exactly three weeks indoors to hatch. I ordered a sort of kit from insectlore.com for my two daughters who are always catching bugs, spiders, etc. and wanting to keep them as pets, so this seemed like a cool project for them. I live in the nothwest and it's to cold out still to release them outdoors so I'm going to attempt to raise them indoors until the weather warms up or I find new homes for them. This forum has provided me with alot of very useful info, so thanks for sharing! Wish me luck!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Amanda! Nice to have you here, and welcome to the forum.  Best of luck to you and your girls with your new little charges!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome and good luck, Amanda!


----------



## Griever (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome, wow another washingtonian! I live out here on the peninsula, its no fair I recieved some T. Sinensis during the 4th of March and their still incubating. good luck with your little guys


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome from florida.


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 28, 2009)

Howdy from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## Headspace (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome, from the other side of the US.


----------



## Kaddock (Mar 31, 2009)

hello grape jello!!! :blink:


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 31, 2009)

Kaddock said:


> hello grape jello!!! :blink:


Mmmm.... are you OK, Kaddock? Can I get you a tranquilizer or something? :lol: Hmmm.... grape jello... I don't get it! :huh: Are you just being a silly willy?


----------



## ismart (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 31, 2009)

ismart said:


> Welcome to the forum  .


Howdy from Chicago!


----------

